# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη στον καταπέλτη του Superfast XII

## jumpman

Από το παρακάτω blog μόλις έμαθα για την είδηση, δεν γνωρίζω κάτι περισσότερο για το συμβάν, πιστεύω ότι όλα. Το πλοίο από το ais, το βλέπω δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. Πολλά προβλήματα δημιούργησαν οι νοτιάδες και είναι το τρίτο περιστατικό σήμερα. http://irakliotikosteki.blogspot.com....html?spref=fb

----------


## roussosf

> Από το παρακάτω blog μόλις έμαθα για την είδηση, δεν γνωρίζω κάτι περισσότερο για το συμβάν, πιστεύω ότι όλα. Το πλοίο από το ais, το βλέπω δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. Πολλά προβλήματα δημιούργησαν οι νοτιάδες και είναι το τρίτο περιστατικό σήμερα. http://irakliotikosteki.blogspot.com....html?spref=fb


απο ατομο το οποιο ταξιδευε χθες με το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο απο Πειραια _ Ηρακλειο μου ανεφερε οτι δεν καταλαβε τιποτα 
Το μονο που εκανε μιση και πλεον ωρα να ρεμετζαρει 
τωρα αν λογω του αερα κατα την διαρκεια του ρεμετζου βρηκε λιγο ποιο δυνατα στο μωλο αυτο δεν λεγετε προσκρουση 
μην τρελεθουμε..........

----------


## Leo

Για να κρατηθεί το πλοίο στο λιμάνι τόσες ώρες μετά την προγραμματισμένη αναχώρηση του είναι φανερό ότι κάτι έγινε. Αν κάποιος ή κάποιοι επιβάτες δεν το κατάλαβαν είναι ένα άλλο θέμα, όπως είναι άλλο επίσης θέμα αν είχε μια γρατσουνιά, μια λακκούβα ή μια τρύπα. Εξ άλλου ο jumpman ανέφερε μια πήγή της πληροφορίας. Εκ των πραγμάτων νομίζω ότι η καθυστέρηση ήταν θέμα επιθεώρησης και μη προβληματικής ζημιάς, αφού συέχισε το ταξίδι του λίγες ώρες μετά.

----------


## DimitrisT

Με καθυστέρηση απέπλευσε από το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου για Πειραιά το  Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ «ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ ΧΙΙ» Ν.Π. 11052 καθώς κατά τον απόπλου του στις  23:10 διαπιστώθηκε αδυναμία κλεισίματος δεξιού καταπέλτη, λόγω θραύσης  εύκαμπτης σωλήνας υψηλής πίεσης ελαίου. Το Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ επέστρεψε στο  λιμάνι, για την επιδιόρθωση της βλάβης, κατά τη διάρκεια όμως των  χειρισμών πρόσδεσής του, υπήρξε επαφή με τον προβλήτα, με αποτέλεσμα την  πρόκληση ελαφριάς στρέβλωσης και εξωτερικών εκδορών χρώματος, στη γωνία  του δεξιού πρυμναίου προβόλου, άνωθεν.

 Μετά από τη διενέργεια ελέγχου, από το Τοπικό Κλιμάκιο Επιθεώρησης  Πλοίων της Λιμενικής Αρχής Ηρακλείου, δεν διαπιστώθηκε ζημιά η οποία να  θίγει την αξιοπλοΐα του πλοίου, ενώ παράλληλα έγινε αντικατάσταση της  εύκαμπτης σωλήνας του καταπέλτη, καθώς και δοκιμαστική λειτουργία αυτού  με ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα.


πηγή : http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1894283

----------


## Leo

Στη συνέχεια της δημοσίευσης της ναυτεμπορικής από τον φίλο DimitrisT, τροποποιήθκε και ο τίτλος του θέματος.

----------

